# New Setup Idea for my Pac Man Tank



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I am thinking about getting rid of the eco earth in the tank and replacing it with just regular aquarium gravel. The eco earth is too messy, my pac man is always covered in it then jumps into his water dish. I have to clean out his dish like 5-6x's a day.

So I was just gonna do the gravel with a uth and maybe bury a cup in the gravel so he can still hide if he wants too. I think the gravel will hold moisture a little better than the eco earth will too.

Let me know what you think

and any other ideas too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just be careful when feeding. If he eats gravel, it could be trouble.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've got my Pyxie in a 29G tank with half gravel and half water. In the water I have a ton of plants to help absorb all the waste from him. It's working out quite well.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

why dont you just put down moss and keep it damp (with de-chlorinated/ages water of course) and replace the moss whenever its time. "spot clean" when you get the opportunity

i would just do a layer of moss with a small water dish and a few flat river rocks for dropping food on, personally


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Anyone else have any input???


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Why does it matter if he gets eco earth in his water, I use bed-a-beast, I'm assuming it is the same thing. It just sinks to the bottom. I just dump it out when i change his water. (his water is in a 3 x 4 inch dish). They like to dig themselves in to the earth too. Personaly I would never make him live in just gravel. Plus its funny when crickets walk by and he fly's out to devour them!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been using coconut mulch..it holds alot of water...ive also heard that gravel can be accidently eaten and choked on as well


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

also....do you have a lid on your tank?? this could be why the eco earth is drying out quickly


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes I have a lid

I Also have a uth so that drys out

the eco earth very quickly.

I just mist like 3-4 times a day and all

is good now.


----------

